# Absconding verification?



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a residence visa. I was a consultant to a big company that flies big planes (not sure if it's OK to name companies, people seem to not do it). They sold a business unit, and one of the smaller chunks moved to Thailand and I was made an offer to go with it. The offer was pretty awesome so I took it.

- BUT - 

It happened very quickly and my termination and visa cancellation didn't happen before I had to leave. The HR rep said no worry, they could do it "remotely". Wha - ? I've tried to follow up with her, but nothing back. I know she's swamped so it's not a total surprise.

So based on that, I cannot imagine them filing an absconding case. I really have zero intention of moving back to Dubai. BUT - I'll be traveling a lot most likely and connecting via the UAE is foreseeable. Could there be any issues? Any place I can go to check?

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nerd_deluxe said:


> So based on that, I cannot imagine them filing an absconding case. I really have zero intention of moving back to Dubai. BUT - I'll be traveling a lot most likely and connecting via the UAE is foreseeable. Could there be any issues? Any place I can go to check?
> 
> Thanks!


Even if they dont report you as absconding, once the visa expires but does not get cancelled (1) the company will get fines and will be unable to process new visas (or have trouble processing new visas), and (2) you will face problems when you come back - you may presumably have to spend a couple of days here to get the visa cancelled


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Make sure you put all your communications in writing so you have proof of how many times you've tried to ask for the visa to be cancelled.


----------

